# New to living quarters camping



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

Depending on how long it's been since the furnace was "used" there may be a significant amount of dust that has accumulated on the coils that will burn off when you first light it. That could create enough smoke to set off your smoke alarm. The ignition system for some campers is a little touchy and it may take a time or two to get the system to fire up. 

It doesn't help you now but this would be a thing that you should complete a test lighting at home before you hit the road, just to be sure all the major systems are working correctly. You may want to unplug your smoke alarm while you're working on getting the furnace to light.

I don't know about your system but we have had three different campers and two of them required a pilot light to be lit manually before the system would work from the thermostat. Both of those campers were over 20 years old and most modern furnace now us electronic ignition. If you haven't read your owner's manual, you should look up the start up procedure to be sure you have everything ready. Also, we bleed the gas lines every time we shut down the camper by burning the stove top until it runs out of gas. That means it takes a minute or two for the LP gas to get back to the furnace to light successfully.

Good luck.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Check everywhere you can look to see if there's a mouse nest or any other kind of debris.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I would be calling the Dealer that you bought this trailer from and ask them. And its always best to have your trailer set up at home so that you can test everything before you go places with it so you can learn how to use it right. Before I go somewhere over night I always hook up my trailer so I can make sure the A/C is working right. I dont have a fancy living quarters trailer but do have a A/C and want to make sure its working anytime I leave.


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

Have you tried looking up the make/model on youtube? There's almost certainly someone with a video for how to use it.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Call your Dealer!!! It could be the smoke detector and or the carbon monoxide detector, please be carefull if you dont know what is going on with your furnace, carbon monoxide is dangerous so make darn sure every thing is working right. Thats why I stress on calling the dealer so you can talk to someone in person and they can talk you threw this question.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

On the first fire up it's not uncommon to has the oil on the new metal smoke and smell til it all burns off. Then on subsequent fire ups after setting it will have the dusty smell.


----------

